# Websites



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

How many of you pay some one to keep your website and fb pages up to date?

I am having a very hard time letting some one run our FB page. We are paying them to do so but I'm sort of a control freak.

Here is our new site. Still very much underconstruction.

http://www.cdpaintingnbpt.com/index.html

All of the pictures are being sorted to find the best ones to add to the home page.

I'm also not a fan of scrolling images.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I will be getting a website for the first time since being in business (10 yrs.) in January. I plan to give them full control and just give them feedback. Business is growing quick and I want to be able to focus on the things I know and do best. Put the right people in the right positions and allow yourself freedom from certain tasks.


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

Here are some observations if you are interested.

#1. The color is very dark.
#2. Some of the photos look like scans. (I wouldn't use these)
#3. On-Page SEO is non-existant. As in, not there at all. (title tags/descriptions/h1/h2/h3 etc..)
#4. You are very weak on written content.
#5. Service areas on bottom should all be actual pages.
#6. Each service you offer should be an actual page. (not a list)
#7. Weak calls-to-action. (big/bold/obvious/everywhere)
#8. Contact Us/Free Estimate should be one and the same page. (you are wasting top level nav space)

If you want to compete in local search you still have a lot of work to do.

As for Facebook, outsourced social media is never genuine. Just post job photos and informative articles every now and then. All you need to do.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Dave do you have a google plus page???


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I personally wouldn't outsource fb page stuff. I looked at your Facebook page Dave, you can see the difference when you were doing it compared to the outsourcing. Imo, your losing your character with the outsourcing. It looks like all their doing is writing blogs and letting the auto poster post it to your fb....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> Dave do you have a google plus page???


We are waiting for the password or code to come in the mail. Why they are mailing it I have no clue unless this is how they do it.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> We are waiting for the password or code to come in the mail.* Why they are mailing it I have no clue unless this is how they do it.*


Because google wants to make sure that the address you post in your google ad, is your actual address.


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

I wonder how many ppl on here get sales leads from facebook? Iv'e come to the conclusion that facebook doesn't really do a lot for business and I am more focused on Google+ for now. Goolge+ is awesome because it gives you backlinks for everything you do and is supper easy to network with. 

https://www.calgarypropainting.com
https://www.calgaryhomeinspector.ca


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I tried promoted Facebook posts for six months this year. It has been a complete wash and I won't spend one more dime promoting a business post. 

My wife and I post stuff to our personal pages and get many hundred times more action. I still run our website ad on Facebook, but that drives direct traffic to our site.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Considering FB page is free myself it's worth a shot. We have landed some thing like 15 jobs so far and looked at another 10 jobs. 25 calls just from FB this past year. That's up from 2 calls last year.

I am still having a hard time letting some one have 100% control over postings. I like to post to FB daily, the website I could care less about updating, I will let that lady run it.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> Considering FB page is free myself it's worth a shot. We have landed some thing like 15 jobs so far and looked at another 10 jobs. 25 calls just from FB this past year. That's up from 2 calls last year.
> 
> I am still having a hard time letting some one have 100% control over postings. I like to post to FB daily, the website I could care less about updating, I will let that lady run it.



Your time would be far better spent blogging once a week on your website, to help get you on the front page of google and updating your google plus page IMO


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Your time would be far better spent blogging once a week on your website, to help get you on the front page of google and updating your google plus page IMO


Dave, Dave has some success getting leads, why change that.
I think blogging once a week is too much for what we have to offer.
I have been going back updating, deleting and re-purposing a lot of my blogs
as they are not really that useful. Too much crap, too fast.
Google does not like thin content any more or too many blogs that sound similar.
Service areas with similar sounding content,
Available services repeating from page to page
Case studies that sound similar.
And too many blogs written by you and me.
Quality is better than quantity and it's getting so difficult to write good stuff every week.

By the way, try typing and fixing your blogs here before uploading them to Wordpress


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> How many of you pay some one to keep your website and fb pages up to date? I am having a very hard time letting some one run our FB page. We are paying them to do so but I'm sort of a control freak. Here is our new site. Still very much underconstruction. http://www.cdpaintingnbpt.com/index.html All of the pictures are being sorted to find the best ones to add to the home page. I'm also not a fan of scrolling images.


That bar top photo is very nice


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Seattlepainting said:


> That bar top photo is very nice


Thank you. The wood is Zebra Wood. That piece cost the HO over 6 grand.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> Your time would be far better spent blogging once a week on your website, to help get you on the front page of google and updating your google plus page IMO


I suck at writing blogs. I have tried but after a few words my mind wanders, hey look a goat, sorry see easy distracted.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> Thank you. The wood is Zebra Wood. That piece cost the HO over 6 grand.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

straight_lines said:


>


That's about the look I had when they told us.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> Your time would be far better spent blogging once a week on your website, to help get you on the front page of google and updating your google plus page IMO


This is part of what we pay for, Website, Google, FB Boosts, Linkden, twitter and what ever else is out there.

Today we got 3 calls from our FB page. I will keep that updated myself if I am aloud. As for the rest I would prefer some one who does marketing deal with those.


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

A website can bring in so much business and give you that needed credibility...Good job on getting your up and running


----------

